# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شما نظر بدید که کدوم رشته رو انتخاب کنم؟خواهش میکنم مشاورین عزیز نگاه کنند زندگیمه.

## رهی

سلام من رشته های زیر رو قبول شدم

1)زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی - علوم سلولی مولکولی - تهران مرکزی

2)پاره وقت=زیست- میکروبیولوژی -کرج

3)زمین شناسی - تهران شمال

4)معماری - نوشهر

5)مدیریت گمرکی - تهران غرب

6)زبان فرانسه شاخه مترجمی - تهران مرکزی

7)نمایش-بازیگری-تهران مرکزی


خیلی مشورت کردم(البته هیچ کدوم از کسانی که باهاشون مشورت کردم افراد آگاهی نبودند) و دیگه واقعا گیج شدم.

کدوم یکی از رشته های بالا می تونه اولویت های زیر رو برآورده کنه:
1)رشته ای باشه پول ساز که راحت با همون لیسانسش کار پیدا بشه
2)دانشگاه معتبری باشه که همه جا قبولش داشته باشن.
3)خیلی پیچیده و سخت نباشه و دوران به کام بگذره.(مثلا شنیدم میکروبیولوژی خیلی سخته)
4)برای خارج رفتن هم خوب باشه(یعنی تو خارج بشه ادامه داد)

یه مقدار هم در مورد آینده شغلی این رشته ها بگید مثلا من واقعا نمی دونم کسی که زمین شناسی میخونه آخرش چی میشه؟کجا کار میکنه؟ یا زیست سلولی چطور؟
مدیریت گمرکی چیه؟ یعنی همین ترخیص کاری رو یاد می دن؟اصلا مدرکش ارزشی داره؟دانشگاهش خوبه؟
من خونم تهرانه بعد این معماری نوشهر چجوریاس ؟ انقدری ارزش داره که برم یه شهر دیگه؟؟؟؟

دیگه ......... پیشاپیش تشکر بابت راهنمایی هاتون

*حتما یه نظری بدید چون بر مبنای نظرات شما تصمیم خواهم گرفت.*

----------


## ali880

یکی از نزدیکانمون که زیست سلولی مولکولی خونده میگه این رشته خوبیه ولی تا ارشد باید ادامه بدی اما کار وبارش خوبه

----------


## رهی

> یکی از نزدیکانمون که زیست سلولی مولکولی خونده میگه این رشته خوبیه ولی تا ارشد باید ادامه بدی اما کار وبارش خوبه


سلام.مرسی از راهنمایی و وقتی که گذاشتید.
لطفا بفرمایید ایشون چیکاره شدن؟
من واقعا نمی دونم کسی که سلولی مولکولی می خونه چیکاره میشه؟یعنی تو چه شرکت/آزمایشگاه/کارگاه/و..... کار می کنند و وظایفشون چیه؟دقیقا از چی پول در می آرن؟ به من گفتن کسانی که زیست بخونن حالا هر گرایشی رو در نهایت دبیر دبیرستان و در سطوح بالاتر استاد دانشگاه می شن.

می دونم بی ادبی و فضولیه ولی می تونید یه حدودی از حقوق و درآمدشون بهم بگید.یه بازه درآمدی.

خیلی ممنون

----------


## H!DD3N

از نظر من تو، تو هر رشته ای بتونی خوب باشی میتونی یه کار خوب هم پیدا کنی که پول در بیاری...

از نظر دانشگام من با خیلی ها صحبت کردم....که میشه گفت معتبر ترینشونم استاد دانشگاه علم و صنعت بود...گفتش که اول سراسری تهران....بعد سراسری مناطق 1 کشور...یعنی مشهد و اصفهان و... بعدش گفت 4 تا آزاد تهران...یعنی علوم تحقیقات و تهران جنوب و شمال و مرکز...بعدش گفت سراسری های بقیه شهر ها آخرشم گفت آزادایه حومه تهران و شهرستان و بعدشم غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور...

از نظر من مدیریت گمرکی تهران غرب نرو اصلا...چون هم دانشگاش نسبتا معتبر نیست هم رشتش...این رشته رو میتونی بدون کنکور تهران شمال و جنوب و مرکز هم بری....

رشته زبان فرانسه رو هم به نظرم نرو....چون زبان فرانسه رو میتونی یه کم خرج کنی و تو کلاسایه بیرون بری....

نمایش بازیگری رو هم که کلا بیخیال شو....

میمونه زیست شناسی مناسی که والا من اصلا نمیدونم چه رشته هایی هستش و نمیتونم کمک کنم...

ولی اگه معماری نوشهر دانشگاه سراسری هستش بری بهتره.....معماری رشته خوبیه....

ولی آزاد معماری یه کم خرجت میزنه بالا....هم هزینه راه داری هم هزینه رشته معماری نسبتا بالاست....

ولی در کل ببین به چی علاقه داری....سختی رو ولش کن....همه ی رشته ها سخته....ولی اگه علاقه داشته باشی میتونی موفق بشی.....

در کل امیدوارم هرچی رفتی موفق بشی....:yahoo (3):

----------


## Prison Break

شما مگه اینارو انتخاب نمی کنی یه رشته رو قبول شی؟‌ چطوری این همه رشته رو قبول شدی؟
تنها کمکی که می تونم بکنم اینه گزینه های 3.5.6 رو از گزینه هات حذف کن.

----------


## رهی

> از نظر من تو، تو هر رشته ای بتونی خوب باشی میتونی یه کار خوب هم پیدا کنی که پول در بیاری...
> 
> از نظر دانشگام من با خیلی ها صحبت کردم....که میشه گفت معتبر ترینشونم استاد دانشگاه علم و صنعت بود...گفتش که اول سراسری تهران....بعد سراسری مناطق 1 کشور...یعنی مشهد و اصفهان و... بعدش گفت 4 تا آزاد تهران...یعنی علوم تحقیقات و تهران جنوب و شمال و مرکز...بعدش گفت سراسری های بقیه شهر ها آخرشم گفت آزادایه حومه تهران و شهرستان و بعدشم غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور...
> 
> از نظر من مدیریت گمرکی تهران غرب نرو اصلا...چون هم دانشگاش نسبتا معتبر نیست هم رشتش...این رشته رو میتونی بدون کنکور تهران شمال و جنوب و مرکز هم بری....
> 
> رشته زبان فرانسه رو هم به نظرم نرو....چون زبان فرانسه رو میتونی یه کم خرج کنی و تو کلاسایه بیرون بری....
> 
> نمایش بازیگری رو هم که کلا بیخیال شو....
> ...


سلام .ممنونم از راهنماییتون.
کلا من همه رو دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدم........سراسری مردود
امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشی.........

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> شما مگه اینارو انتخاب نمی کنی یه رشته رو قبول شی؟‌ چطوری این همه رشته رو قبول شدی؟
> تنها کمکی که می تونم بکنم اینه گزینه های 3.5.6 رو از گزینه هات حذف کن.


ممنون....

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

حقیقتش الان علاقه خودم بیشتر به مدیریت گمرکی و تا حدی بازیگری هست....که همه تون میگید ارزش نداره

میشه بگید مدیریت گمرکی چرا بده؟؟؟من واقعا اطلاعی ندارم.راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## amir.h

> سلام من رشته های زیر رو قبول شدم
> 
> 1)زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی - علوم سلولی مولکولی - تهران مرکزی
> 
> 2)پاره وقت=زیست- میکروبیولوژی -کرج
> 
> 3)زمین شناسی - تهران شمال
> 
> 4)معماری - نوشهر
> ...


من زیاد اطلاعی ندارم ولی یکی از فامیلامون رشتش میکروبیولوژی بود الان کانادا هست وتوی بخش آزمایشگاه کار میکنه خیلی هم راضیه وضعش توپه همه کشوررا رو میگرده برای خودش تازه مادرشم برده :Yahoo (8):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام.مرسی از راهنمایی و وقتی که گذاشتید.
> لطفا بفرمایید ایشون چیکاره شدن؟
> من واقعا نمی دونم کسی که سلولی مولکولی می خونه چیکاره میشه؟یعنی تو چه شرکت/آزمایشگاه/کارگاه/و..... کار می کنند و وظایفشون چیه؟دقیقا از چی پول در می آرن؟ به من گفتن کسانی که زیست بخونن حالا هر گرایشی رو در نهایت دبیر دبیرستان و در سطوح بالاتر استاد دانشگاه می شن.
> 
> می دونم بی ادبی و فضولیه ولی می تونید یه حدودی از حقوق و درآمدشون بهم بگید.یه بازه درآمدی.
> 
> خیلی ممنون


کار این رشته تو آزمایشگاه هست
از ازمایشگاه مدرسه و دانشگاه گرفته تا موسسه های تحقیقاتی و ...

----------


## رهی

> کار این رشته تو آزمایشگاه هست
> از ازمایشگاه مدرسه و دانشگاه گرفته تا موسسه های تحقیقاتی و ...


مرسی دوست عزیزم بابت راهنمایی که دادید.
ببخشیدکه اینو میپرسم چون واقعا اطلاعات ندارم.اصلا تو ایران موسسه تحقیقاتی داریم که آزمایشگاه داشته باشه؟یا منظور شما خارج کشوره؟
به نظرتون بین رشته هایی که می تونم برم نظر شما هم رو همین زیست شناسی هاست؟(از نظر اعتبار رشته و دانشگاه و درآمد آتی)
میشه یه مقدار در مورد گمرک هم بهم راهنمایی بدید.الان با نظر دوستان عزیزم کلا برام منتفی شده ولی چون علاقه به صادرات و واردات و ترخیص کاری دارم می خوام بدونم آینده شغلی مدیریت گمرکی چیه؟منظورم از نظر مالی نیست منظورم کار آینده من چی میشه یعنی چیکاره میشم؟
میشم ترخیص کار؟ میشم تاجر؟ داشتن مدرک گمرک چه امکاناتی رو بهم میده؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> مرسی دوست عزیزم بابت راهنمایی که دادید.
> ببخشیدکه اینو میپرسم چون واقعا اطلاعات ندارم.اصلا تو ایران موسسه تحقیقاتی داریم که آزمایشگاه داشته باشه؟یا منظور شما خارج کشوره؟
> به نظرتون بین رشته هایی که می تونم برم نظر شما هم رو همین زیست شناسی هاست؟(از نظر اعتبار رشته و دانشگاه و درآمد آتی)
> میشه یه مقدار در مورد گمرک هم بهم راهنمایی بدید.الان با نظر دوستان عزیزم کلا برام منتفی شده ولی چون علاقه به صادرات و واردات و ترخیص کاری دارم می خوام بدونم آینده شغلی مدیریت گمرکی چیه؟منظورم از نظر مالی نیست منظورم کار آینده من چی میشه یعنی چیکاره میشم؟
> میشم ترخیص کار؟ میشم تاجر؟ داشتن مدرک گمرک چه امکاناتی رو بهم میده؟


من کلن به زیست سلولوی مولکولی و بیوتکنولوژی علاقه دارم چون چیزای جالبی دارن :Yahoo (1): /بین اینا هم که شما نوشتین به نظر من اون از همه بهتره :Yahoo (1): 
رشته ی پر هیجانی هست ولی اونجوری که معلم زیست دبیرستانمون میگفت بازار کار چندان خوبی در حال حاضر توی ایران نداره!
البته این واسه الان هست وتا موقع فارغ التحصیل شدن شما ممکنه تغییرات زیادی انجام بشه :Yahoo (1): 
اینجا رو بخونید:
معرفی رشته زیست شناسی - علوم سلولی مولکولی
من اطلاعاتی بیشتر از این لینکی که گذاشتم ندارم :Yahoo (1): 
زیست سلولی مولکولی توی دوران دبیرستان هم داشتیم :Yahoo (1): 
مطالبی مثل فصل5سوم)ماده ژنتیک)
فصل1 و 2 پیش(پروتئین سازی و تکنولوژی زیستی)توی این رشته چنین چیزایی دنبال میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali761

> سلام من رشته های زیر رو قبول شدم
> 
> 1)زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی - علوم سلولی مولکولی - تهران مرکزی
> 
> 2)پاره وقت=زیست- میکروبیولوژی -کرج
> 
> 3)زمین شناسی - تهران شمال
> 
> 4)معماری - نوشهر
> ...


اینایی که قبول شدید بعضیاشون زمین تا آسمون با هم فرق میکنن!مثلا زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی کجا و معماری کجا و زبان فرانسه کجا!
تو اون 4تا اولویتی هم نوشتید علاقه رو نمیبینم.یعنی به همه ی این رشته ها علاقه دارید؟!
استعداد رو هم نوشتید.مثلا میتونید یه زبان رو از صفر شروع کنید و یاد بگیرید!؟محاسبات مربوط به معماری رو درک کنید و انجام بدید؟!میتویند مفاهیم زیست شناسی رو تجزیه و تحلیل و درک کنید؟!و...
اطلاعاتی در مورد این رشته ها ندارم ولی میتونید د وتا از این رشته ها رو همزمان بخونید!البته شرایطی داره که اونا رو هم نمیدونم!!

----------


## helix

شماره 6 که بدرد نمیخوره چون مترجمی فوقش میتونید برید تو موسسه های زبان تدریس و اینکه دانشجو ها یا کسایی ک پروژه میخوان تحویل بدن برا شما متنی رو بیارن که مثلا شما صفحه ای10هزار تومن ترجمه کنید
شماره 7 هم مگه شانس بیاری که بازیگر بشی واگرنه تو عرصه تیاتر کار میکنی

در مورد میکروبیولوژی یا سلول مولکولی خبر ندارم اما در شاخه ژنتیک میدونم که اگه تو بیمارستان های تهران جذب کار بشی هر چند سال یکبار میفرستنت کشور های خارجه برای دوره دیدن....
معماری هم که زیاده اگه پارتیه خوبی داشته باشی درامد خوبی هم خواهی داشت

----------


## رهی

> شماره 6 که بدرد نمیخوره چون مترجمی فوقش میتونید برید تو موسسه های زبان تدریس و اینکه دانشجو ها یا کسایی ک پروژه میخوان تحویل بدن برا شما متنی رو بیارن که مثلا شما صفحه ای10هزار تومن ترجمه کنید
> شماره 7 هم مگه شانس بیاری که بازیگر بشی واگرنه تو عرصه تیاتر کار میکنی
> 
> در مورد میکروبیولوژی یا سلول مولکولی خبر ندارم اما در شاخه ژنتیک میدونم که اگه تو بیمارستان های تهران جذب کار بشی هر چند سال یکبار میفرستنت کشور های خارجه برای دوره دیدن....
> معماری هم که زیاده اگه پارتیه خوبی داشته باشی درامد خوبی هم خواهی داشت


دوست عزیزم ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتید.
نظرتون راجع به مدیریت گمرکی چیه؟

----------


## helix

نمیدونم....از اسمش معلومه دیگه اونم برای ایران....
مگه چقد گمرک و گمرک کشی داریم تو ایران؟

----------


## mahsa92

اگه پسري معماري اگه دختري هيچكدوم!
بهتره ي سال بموني تا اين رشته هارو اونم توي ازاد! بخوني


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## رهی

> اگه پسري معماري اگه دختري هيچكدوم!
> بهتره ي سال بموني تا اين رشته هارو اونم توي ازاد! بخوني
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


خیلی ممنونم.
من پسر هستم/
شما الان رشتتون مترجمی زبانه راضی هستید؟
میشه یکم راجع به دلایل انتخاب معماری هم بگید؟
شما هم با مدیریت گمرکی مخالفید؟
ممنون

----------


## mahsa92

> خیلی ممنونم.
> من پسر هستم/
> شما الان رشتتون مترجمی زبانه راضی هستید؟
> میشه یکم راجع به دلایل انتخاب معماری هم بگید؟
> شما هم با مدیریت گمرکی مخالفید؟
> ممنون


اگه توي شهري مثل بندر عباس باشيد مديريت گمركي عاليه(اولويت استخدام هم با دانشگاه دولتيه)
من مترجمي زبان انگيسيه رشتم عاشقشم هستم ولي چون هدفم چيز ديگه اي بود ميخوام دوباره كنكور بدم
ضمنا شما اگه بري مترجمي فرانسه دانشگاه كه مثل مدرسه نيست از حروف الفبا بهت ياد بدن!! بايد در حد به ديپلم فرانسه بلد باشي
از همون ترم اول سه تا كتاب معرفي ميكنن توي يكيش ريدينگهاي فرانسوي هست يكي گرامر و يكي مكالمه و...
و همون اول استاده درك مفاهيم (همون ريدينگه) مياد ميگه بخون از روش و به فرانسه بگو چي ازش فهميدي
خلاصه بگم اينجورياس حالا بازم بيشتر فكراتو كن
برا مكالمه هم كه بايد بري همون روز اول خودت مكالمه در حد ده جمله به فرانسه بنويسي و با هم كار كنين
درسهاي تخصصي زبان از همون اول ٤ واحدي و با اين اوصاف شما از ترم دوم مشروطي ! چون هيچي فرانسه نميدوني


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## ehsan123dg

به نظرم معماری بهتره ولی اگه علاقه داری بهش وحداقل خوشت میاد از این رشته

----------

